

WikiLeaks, a Post Postscript (Fake?) - wglb
http://www.opinion-nytimes.com/2012/07/29/opinion/keller-a-post-postscript.html

======
wglb
But it this really nytimes? It claims the article is on page A21, but it is
not there.

~~~
wglb
And along with it is an apparently fake paypal blog:
[http://www.thepaypalblog.co/2012/07/statement-on-
nytimes.htm...](http://www.thepaypalblog.co/2012/07/statement-on-
nytimes.html). Via @csoghoian.

